# Simple 3D Engines - Funktionsplotter



## Feeder (14. Feb 2018)

Hey,

ich bin in der 11. Klasse und habe vor in Mathematik eine BeLL zu schreiben. Momentan versuche ich ein geeignetes Thema festzumachen und bin dabei auf:

Splines, B- Splines und NURBS gestoßen.

Ich halte meine Grundkenntnisse in Java für ausreichend um sowas wie einen Funktionsplotter, oder eine 3D Simulation vernünftig programmieren zu können, schließlich habe ich ja Zeit um mich tiefgründiger mit 3D-Engines zu beschäftigen.

Ich habe aber weniger Lust, einen kompletten Funktionsplotter komplett aus dem Nichts heraus zu programmieren... (Das ist ja auch unnötig) Gerade im 3D wüsste ich auch nicht wie man das macht und ob das mit Sprachen wie Java überhaupt geht.

Deshalb suche ich nach einer Engine - möglichst simpel gehalten -  die mir die Grundlagen abnimmt. Notfalls, könnte ich auch mit C# arbeiten, versuche aber Engines wie Monogame oder Unity zu vermeiden 

Könntet ihr mir da etwas empfehlen?

Mit freundliche Grüßen
Niclas


----------



## JuKu (14. Feb 2018)

Die einzige Java 3D Game Engine ist jMonkeyEngine.
Aber auch diese ist nicht für deinen Use Case gemacht.
Ich glaube du wirst für solch einen speziellen Use Case nicht drum herum kommen, etwas eigenes mit OpenGL (inkl. LWJGL) zu schreiben.


----------



## Feeder (14. Feb 2018)

Hey,

danke für deine Antwort.

Wie meinst du denn:
"Ich glaube du wirst für solch einen speziellen Use Case nicht drum herum kommen, etwas eigenes mit OpenGL (inkl. LWJGL) zu schreiben."

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das mein Können übersteigt  Was gibt es denn für Alternativen: Programmiersprachen, Bibliotheken, Ansätze?

Niclas


----------



## JuKu (20. Feb 2018)

Feeder hat gesagt.:


> Wie meinst du denn:
> "Ich glaube du wirst für solch einen speziellen Use Case nicht drum herum kommen, etwas eigenes mit OpenGL (inkl. LWJGL) zu schreiben."



Die meisten 3D Engines sind für Games ausgelegt und arbeiten mit Scene Graphen, Objekten usw.
Das nützt dir aber alles recht wenig!
(Korrigiert mich, falls ich mich irre!)



Feeder hat gesagt.:


> Was gibt es denn für Alternativen: Programmiersprachen, Bibliotheken, Ansätze?



Du kannst es mit prinzipiell jeder Programmiersprache machen, aber du brauchst entweder eine gescheite Library oder du schreibst das selbst mit DirectX oder OpenGL.
10 Sekunden googeln hat mich auf diese Libraryies gebracht: 

http://www.jzy3d.org/
https://code.google.com/archive/p/surfaceplotter/
https://gist.github.com/timaschew/1078486
JavaPlot


----------

